# Calling all ladies with BFPs over 35



## Lee37

Hi ladies! I am 37 and on cycle 5, no luck yet...just wondering how long it took you ladies over 35 to get a BFP and your experiences/symptoms. I know it would give me hope as well as all the other ladies here who are facing frustration in TTC. Please post away...tks in advance! xx


----------



## ceri78

I will be stalking too:winkwink:I'm 36 cycle 4 and the :witch: made her appearance this morn:cry: need some hope too!


----------



## Lee37

Hi ceri78! Sorry to hear that, and I hope this next cycle will be the one for you! :hugs:


----------



## ceri78

Lee37 said:


> Hi ceri78! Sorry to hear that, and I hope this next cycle will be the one for you! :hugs:

Thanks hun:flower:u too!:hugs:


----------



## Ginger1

I'm 38 and it took 3 cycles this time. My first took 2 cycles at 34.

Good luck everyone!! X


----------



## Lee37

Congrats Ginger1!:yipee: So happy for you! Did you use any fertility herbs or meds..? Tks for your post, you are giving us hope!! :flower:


----------



## Jazzbird

I started TTC when I was 36 and 2 months. Got my BFP 10 months later. I missed a couple of cycles trying due to my OH being away with work - so in all I think it took 8 months. I think the average is a year. I had started tests etc and was starting to worry. I had acupuncture as I am a trained acupuncturist and really felt this helped to regulate my cycle.

As for symptoms I genuinely couldn't tell the difference between pmt and pregnancy. 

Would defo recommend charting a few months and taking opks. Make sure you really know your cycle so that timing every month is spot on.

Good luck ladies  and don't forget to send your OH for sperm tests. It's not always us!


----------



## Lee37

Jazzbird said:


> I started TTC when I was 36 and 2 months. Got my BFP 10 months later. I missed a couple of cycles trying due to my OH being away with work - so in all I think it took 8 months. I think the average is a year. I had started tests etc and was starting to worry. I had acupuncture as I am a trained acupuncturist and really felt this helped to regulate my cycle.
> 
> As for symptoms I genuinely couldn't tell the difference between pmt and pregnancy.
> 
> Would defo recommend charting a few months and taking opks. Make sure you really know your cycle so that timing every month is spot on.
> 
> Good luck ladies  and don't forget to send your OH for sperm tests. It's not always us!

Tks Jazzbird! Congrats to you :pink: So exciting!! Tks for the tips, think I am going to start using opk next month if no bfp on the 28th. Wishing you a happy & healthy rest of your pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## Nikko88

I was 36 when we started trying and got lucky on the third cycle (after 3 initial cycles off birth control). No symptoms I could identify (I'm a bit of a hypochondriac to start with) until 6 weeks (then the nausea and breast tenderness started). I did get a yeast infection the day after my BFP on day 14 post-ovulation.

We used proseed and DTD every other day starting a week after AF until ovulation. But my cycles were very regular (aside from one with a short lutenizing phase).


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I'm 36, and started ttc at 33. I got pregnant after 7 cycles. Unfortunately, I lost that baby at 8 weeks. It took 21 more cycles to conceive this baby. 

I conceived on my first cycle of trying in my 20's, twice, so age did make things tougher for me. 

Best wishes for all and don't give up!! :)


----------



## Jinga

It took over 2 years for us to conceive the second time. I finally got pregnant right around my 37th b-day. I have PCOS and irregular cycles though. If you don't have any issues, it very likely won't take you anywhere near that long!


----------



## Catmat

I had my first at 31, it took 5 months, my second (at 33) wasn't really planned, but the timing worked. I know the night, hahaha. I am 38 now, it's taken me 5 months again. I never had a mc and my cycles have always been regular. I really didn't think I was pregnant this time because I had absolutely no symptoms, unlike my other pregnancies. So my advice, don't count yourself out until af comes! So far my main symptom is being tired with slight nausea. I figure I am very lucky! Good luck, keep trying and try to enjoy the process. I know at the beginning of this year I put too much stress on myself to get pregnant quickly as possible...


----------



## Lee37

Congrats ladies and thanks for your inspiration! :flower: I am feeling quite hopeful tonight after reading your posts! I am on cycle 5 and would be so thrilled :cloud9: if this was the one., but your right Catmat got to enjoy the process and in general enjoy life where we're at right now. Wishing all of you ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy and delivery. :yellow:


----------



## Ginger1

I didn't really take anything extra, just lots of folic acid!! I was quite shocked to fall pregnant so quickly the second time round, we were on holiday when I found out and I just thought I'd eaten some dodgy seafood!


----------



## nickyb

Hiya I was trying from jan last year, had a chemical in feb then a mmc in I had a break for a while then started again this jan got bfp in may, I'm taking high dose folic acid and progesterone also took vit b complex from jan and a good prenatal I also started meditating lol:thumbup:


----------



## Power2thebabe

We decided back in December to come off the pill and try for a baby at 36.5 years old for me and 42 for my partner. After a suspected mc on the first cycle we encountered a few problems which were being checked out medically. I found 1 week ago that we were pregnant on the 5th cycle. Quite a surprise to be honest as we thought there was something medically wrong. I'm due around the 15/16th of February 2015. Hopefully I will get an early scan as my first pregnancy was twins 16 years ago! 

Don't loose heart and don't overthink, para if or put too much pressure on yourself that it'll never happen. Stay positive, with positive thoughts and have fun &#128522;


----------



## MiniBump

I had my first at 33 and that took 7 months in all but we weren't really trying very hard and I have longish cycles (33-37 days). When I fell pregnant I had just started using the CBFM and found out that I didn't ovulate until CD22 so until then I think we'd been stopping too early! :dohh:

Started NTNP in September last year and fell pregnant in January (now aged 35) which ended in a MMC at 11 wks (measured 6wks). Waited for AF and have just had a BFP first cycle so fingers crossed!

We BD every other day starting at CD10 and use Conceive Plus, not sure if it helps or not but it can't hurt!


----------



## Lee37

Congrats nickyb Power2thebabe & Minibump! You all must be so excited :happydance: Your totally right Power2thebabe - I am going to stay as positive as I can. It is in God's hand and when its meant to be it will be, might as well enjoy life in the meantime. :flower: Thank you ladies for posting your experiences and suggestions! Wishing you all a happy, healthy pregnancy and delivery :hugs:


----------



## Missyann

It took me 2 cycles at age 36. I used acupuncture quite frequently, but no other fertility stuff. Also, donor dad had confirmed good swimmers and a brand new baby. Would have done fertility testing for me if it hadn't worked after 6 cycles.

Good luck!


----------



## Monzter79

BFP with #1 after 8 cycles. Turning 35 in two weeks. Had only used calendar method and bd every other day during that week for the 1st 6 mos- nothing. So we switched to ntnp and were + within 2 mos. Clearly my timing was off when we were ttc! I ended up conceiving 3 days before AF was due. Unusual- but stranger things have happened!


----------



## Lee37

Monzter79 said:


> BFP with #1 after 8 cycles. Turning 35 in two weeks. Had only used calendar method and bd every other day during that week for the 1st 6 mos- nothing. So we switched to ntnp and were + within 2 mos. Clearly my timing was off when we were ttc! I ended up conceiving 3 days before AF was due. Unusual- but stranger things have happened!

Tks for your posts ladies! Montzer, just wondered what ntnp is..Im new :haha: Also, we have been doing the same, calendar method for the last 5 months.. and nothing, so need to figure out if I am ovulating when I think I am or at another time. A couple of ladies have mentioned that they were ovulating at a different time than they thought too..maybe that's what's happening for us as well.


----------



## Jazzbird

Hi lee - ntnp means not trying not preventing. So no tracking or taking ovulation tests etc. There are theories that the stress of trying is actually preventing pregnancy. 

I would definitely recommend taking an ovulation test just to confirm that the calendar method is pinpointing the right days. If you test positive it means your body has released the lutenising hormone which will trigger egg release 12-36 (I think) hours later. So best to bd on the day you test positive and the next 3 days. 

I found I had egg white cm 2 or 1 day before positive opk then my temp would jump a day later. I decided to ditch temping after several months and monitoring other than opk tests. I got pregnant a few cycles later by bding twice - once with egg white cm and then the 12-24 hours after I tested positive.

Hoping you get your magic BFP soon!

X


----------



## Lynny77

Hi Lee,

My first we weren't really trying and got pregnant right away but I lost. I was 35 then. The second took me longer. We tried for 6 months then I went to the doctor who told me to use opk's since my period weren't textbook regular. She was right. We would stop doing it after day 14 assuming I ovulated then but I don't I'm much later. So it took 10 cycles of hardcore ttc after that to get pregnant. I was at the fertility clinic and they were doing their investigative cycle for me to see if everything is working as it should. So not sure if the sono clearing my tubes did it or them monitoring me for ovulation and the nurse calling to tell me I was starting to ovulate that did it. Who knows! I'm 36 but turning 37 in a few weeks. 

It took a few months to get my appointment at the fertility clinic. Then to get my appointment with the doctor to find out my results from their investigative cycle was another month. It's a long process! Good luck to you! Ttc can be a huge witch!


----------



## LoveInshallah

It took us around 24 cycles, I lost count, including 4 IUIs. I have short cycles, we started around my 35th birthday and I'm 36 now. We had every problem in the book, though! I definitely never want to scare anyone because we had a fraction of percentage chance to have all of our issues, but on the other hand, I suggest getting tested early. We got tested right away "for peace of mind" and never would have guessed the challenges we would face based on tracking cycles. I did have shorter and lighter periods but that was the only clue on my end, I had great temps, cm, consistent opks, a great family history, no obvious health problems. I'm glad we were able to get doctors involved right away instead of wasting any time. With that said, most of my friends are in the 34-38 range and they sure all seem to get pregnant right away!! :winkwink: We definitely weren't the average case.


----------



## tryfor2

With my first I was lucky and conceived my first BD of my first cycle. No charting, tracking whatsoever. I had no idea when I was ovulating. I think it was just a fluke. Oh, and I was 35 and 5 months at the time of conception. This time I was 37.5 when I conceived and I charted and used OPKs and got pregnant on cycle #3. Best of luck to you. I know lots of people who have gotten pregnant fairly easily at 35+ and also some who had trouble conceiving in their 20s. Remember, age isn't everything!


----------



## tryfor2

Ooh, symptoms--I forgot to mention that I had none during the TWW with my first, though within hours of getting my BFP my breasts started really hurting. This time I was symptom spotting so had lots of "mysterious" symptoms each cycle I was TTC. Hard to know for sure whether they were psychosomatic or if my body was just doing weird things. I did kind of know I was pg the cycle I got my BFP because my nipples started burning at just 4 DPO. The only other time my breasts hurt was when I was pg so it was a pretty definitive symptom for me. (I know you aren't supposed to have enough HCG in your system to cause symptoms that early but I can only report the facts. I did get quite an early + HPT at 8 DPO though....) the difficult thing about pregnancy is that it's totally normal to have a huge variety of symptoms and yet just as normal to have none at all! And you can't even compare pregnancies generally bc each one is different! Hugely frustrating, but there you go! Good luck.


----------



## zennie

I have just turned 41 and am due number 4 in a few weeks!! It took 7 cycles to get pregnant (I had 2 chemicals in between). I charted using FF and took extra folic acid and progesterone. I used opk's aswell. Wishing you the best of luck. X


----------



## SARAHCARDIFF

I got pregnant after 10 months of trying. I'm 38 but I don't think age was the reason it took that long, we figured out that my husbands hot baths were the problem. So they stopped and I got pregnant but I lost it at 6 weeks. I'm pregnant again just two months after my miscarriage. Make sure your dh doesn't go near baths and hot tubs when you are ttc!


----------



## maisie78

I was 33 when I conceived dd and am now 35 with this one (will be 36 when born). We ntnp with both of ours. Although I wasn't on birth control for some time before getting BFP with our dd we avoided ov week and then conceived the first month of trying to catch ov. We didn't use opks or temping just tried to catch iykwim. It was pretty straight forward as my cycles were very regular 31 days and I did get of pain so always knew when. With this one my cycles have been literally all over the place since having dd so could have anything from a 31 day to 42 day cycle. So still no birth control but the BFP did come as a huge shock. Frankly it was one step away from an immaculate conception :haha: 

So I think that whilst it is easier said than done, the advice of pp's is good. Try to relax about it. It will happen just try to have fun x


----------



## Elphabaa77

I am probably not one of the stories you are looking for. We'd been trying for 2 years and 4 months when we finally got our BFP. But I have PCOS and luteal phase defect, and my husband (who is 30 now) had severe male factor infertility (super low sperm count, low motility, and some abnormal morphology). We tried 4 rounds of Clomid with my OBGYN before moving on to a Reproductive Endocrinologist who said the OBGYN should have referred me MUCH sooner! (She waited over a year, and when you are over 35 you should be referred after 6 months.) He caught my husband's sperm problem and said the clomid would probably have never worked. It helped me, but didn't address his swimmers. I found the FertilAid supplements for men and hubby started them. His count got a lot better, but the RE said we still needed at least IUI to get pregnant. We did an IUI last November and it wasn't successful. We were literally about to give up because IVF was just too expensive. Then *SURPRISE* we had our first BFP ever on June 20th at 10dpo. Now we're just hoping we've got a sticky bean in there.

My guess is that our story really isn't the norm for getting pregnant over the age of 35, but you never know. We started trying about 5 months before my 35th birthday. Now I will be 37 next month. But hubby was 27 when we started, now he'll be 31 in September.


----------



## StranjeGirl

It took 4 months with my first at age 36, and 5 months with my second at age 39. I was charting, using ovulation sticks, geritol, b-complex, vitex, preseed, and fertileCM. ANd this last time I also took wheatgrass shots every day. Definitely use ovulation sticks to make sure you are timing things correctly! Good luck!


----------



## lam_76

I got my bfp after 5 cycles, but it was really only 2 as my oh and I don't live in the same country and I only managed to time my visits right twice as my cycle was a bit erratic after coming off the pill. I was 36 when we started ttc and just turned 37 when I got my bfp. My little boy is now 6 months old!


----------



## Seity

I was 36, wanted a baby. Had sex only once that month after charting my cycle and trying to time it right. Got pregnant. Had baby, didn't want another. Tracked cycles and got a diaphragm for the danger days. Had sex once on a supposedly safe day and instead my body OV'd a week earlier than it ever had before. Got pregnant. I was 39. So in my case sex=pregnant. Husband got a vasectomy, so we wouldn't have any more. :haha:


----------



## Radkat

I got pregnant the pretty easily with my first, but I had been tracking my cycles prior to actually TTC, and I temped and used OPKs, so I knew when I ovulated. With this pregnancy, it took 9 months. I also had a mc in there. 

I took a lot of supplements to help, but you probably don't need to. I would say temp and do OPKs for sure, if you aren't already. Maybe some extra folate, CoQ10 and baby aspirin if you dr thinks all of that is OK. Oh and preseed if you don't have good EWCM, which I didn't. Good luck.


----------



## jzgrace

My husband and I had unprotected sex 3 days in a row. The day before the day of and the day after O. This was our first timeTTC. The only way I tracked O was internal self exam for cm. I found the ewcm and knew it was time to DTD. I researched TTC for a year or so before trying. Before that we always ttp. We got lucky.


----------



## madseasons

It took 2 cycles for DS when I was 31 after the copper IUD.

This time I had a Mirena and after removal we went every other cycle, so it techinically took us 4 cycles of "trying" at 36 years. 

Only thing I did different the cycle I got my bfp was took Evening primrose from cycle to O, used softcups and a little preseed and started taking B-50. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies, I'm 36 (turning 37 in December) and pregnant naturally with #2! I had a mmc in November after IVF so I'm super paranoid but am very hopeful.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I'm 39 and 7wks pg with #1. I got a BFP after a year of trying and 6 cycles of seeing a RE. 

My BFP came a month after stopping clomid (I took for 2 months). I did preseed, B-Complex, Bee Pollen, CoQ10, baby aspirin, progesterone cream, Evening Primrose, acupuncture, and drinking apple cider vinegar. I really think the apple cider vinegar really made a difference this last cycle.


----------



## GeralynB

jzgrace said:


> My husband and I had unprotected sex 3 days in a row. The day before the day of and the day after O. This was our first timeTTC. The only way I tracked O was internal self exam for cm. I found the ewcm and knew it was time to DTD. I researched TTC for a year or so before trying. Before that we always ttp. We got lucky.

I'm 35 due with our first in Oct. I'm in the same boat as you. I tracked my period and O dates on my iPhone. We only DTD 1 time the day before it said I was supposed to ovulate. Hubby was out of town for business right before and right afterso we got lucky that it was literally the very first try


----------



## Christinee

I'm 37 and 8 weeks 5 days pg with #2... I'll be 38 when I deliver.... 

I got pregnant in one try!!! It wasn't planned but it was the only time me and my hubby didn't do "pull out" method in years and OOPS!! wadda you know!! I guess it was just meant to be. I really can't find any other explanation..


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I'm 36 now, and it took 7 cycles, and then I had a mmc at 8 weeks. Then, it took 21 more cycles to conceive this baby. I conceived very very quickly in my 20's. So, this was very difficult but sooo worth the wait! :).


----------



## ssjad

I've been pregnant 4 times since turning 35. At 36 came off the pill and got pregnant immediately. Sadly miscarried at about 8 weeks.
Took vitex and got pregnant again immediately, before having a period. 
About 12 weeks after her birth I started taking vitex again. No period and breastfeeding fully. Stopped the vitex and took soy. Became pregnant immediately again, before a period. The girls are 14 months apart.
Started taking vitex again I think 12 weeks after birth. Had my first period in over 2.5 years. Stopped the vitex and took soy. Got pregnant immediately again. Will be 12-13 months between this baby and my current baby.
Good luck to all those over 35 ttc!


----------



## Lee37

BIG thanks to all who are posting..this brings a lot of hope!! :) I am now able to add my own BFP over 35 story. I am 37 and it took til the 6th cycle to get my first BFP. I was doing absolutely nothing as far as supplements etc the month I got pregnant. I had been drinking red clover tea, taking wild yam, evening primrose, vitex, vit E & C previously but was taking a break from thinking (ok maybe obsessing :haha: ) about TTC and symptom spotting so I was pretty shocked when AF never appeared. Unfortunately I lost the baby at 5.5 weeks so we are TTC again but I feel confident that if I got pregnant once I will again and this time will be the one that sticks! Prayers and :dust: to all the ladies TTC over 35!


----------



## Driving280

At 36 we got pregnant the first month! At 40, it took us 11 months, with a cp and mc in the middle.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ssjad said:


> I've been pregnant 4 times since turning 35. At 36 came off the pill and got pregnant immediately. Sadly miscarried at about 8 weeks.
> Took vitex and got pregnant again immediately, before having a period.
> About 12 weeks after her birth I started taking vitex again. No period and breastfeeding fully. Stopped the vitex and took soy. Became pregnant immediately again, before a period. The girls are 14 months apart.
> Started taking vitex again I think 12 weeks after birth. Had my first period in over 2.5 years. Stopped the vitex and took soy. Got pregnant immediately again. Will be 12-13 months between this baby and my current baby.
> Good luck to all those over 35 ttc!

Good to hear other vitex success stories! I also took vitex, this was my first month and I became pregnant. Im due in May 2015. Im a firm believer in Vitex now. BTW, I am 39.


----------



## Wish2BMom

loving these posts - thank you so much for starting this thread and for so many responses! I'm 38, 39 in Dec and we're on cycle 8. We just had our tests done - my blood work and HSG and his SA - and all of my stuff came back fine, his was 'fair' so we have another test for him in 3 weeks. I was just filling out the paperwork for our first appt with the RE, scheduled for 9/18, and something stopped me. I feel like we should continue to try naturally for the next few months and maybe then go to an RE. Yes, I'm 'getting old' but if all things are looking mostly great, then I'm hesitant to introduce the manual process into things. 
anyone else kinda do an about-face on what they originally thought were the best plans but then it worked out?

sigh...2dpo today so we'll see at the end of next week if this is it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

and a HUGE congrats to all of the lucky ladies who got your BFPs!


----------



## MissB1979

I'm 35 & got my BFP today! We started trying in April, but didn't really try hard. August was when we decided to really start trying. I was shocked that I got pregnant that quick! About 6dpo my boobs started getting sore. I thought maybe I was starting early. AF due date came & went this past Saturday. I had a feeling I was pregnant since my boobs were still sore & my nails have gotten long. I don't know if that's a symptom or not, but I can never get my nails to grow. Here I am, 3 days late & a BFP! I'm excited & scared all at the same time.


----------



## mrskcbrown

MissB1979 said:


> I'm 35 & got my BFP today! We started trying in April, but didn't really try hard. August was when we decided to really start trying. I was shocked that I got pregnant that quick! About 6dpo my boobs started getting sore. I thought maybe I was starting early. AF due date came & went this past Saturday. I had a feeling I was pregnant since my boobs were still sore & my nails have gotten long. I don't know if that's a symptom or not, but I can never get my nails to grow. Here I am, 3 days late & a BFP! I'm excited & scared all at the same time.

Congrats!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHAHA I just noticed what your ticker says, MrsKCBrown!! 'I already have more brain cells than Paris Hilton' - :haha:


----------



## Lee37

Congratulations MissB1979!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## jzgrace

Wish2BMom said:


> loving these posts - thank you so much for starting this thread and for so many responses! I'm 38, 39 in Dec and we're on cycle 8. We just had our tests done - my blood work and HSG and his SA - and all of my stuff came back fine, his was 'fair' so we have another test for him in 3 weeks. I was just filling out the paperwork for our first appt with the RE, scheduled for 9/18, and something stopped me. I feel like we should continue to try naturally for the next few months and maybe then go to an RE. Yes, I'm 'getting old' but if all things are looking mostly great, then I'm hesitant to introduce the manual process into things.
> anyone else kinda do an about-face on what they originally thought were the best plans but then it worked out?
> 
> sigh...2dpo today so we'll see at the end of next week if this is it!

My sil got pregnant with twins naturally at 38. Gl!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I secretly wouldn't mind twins - prob the only way we'd have 2!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

We started trying when I was 37. It took us two years, and. 8 iuis, five of which I was on clomid. I'm currently 29 weeks with twin girls.


----------



## Songbird72

Hi there,
I'm 42 and got a surprise bfp yesterday after one accident.
I have a son who's 1, and 4 other children so this one if all 
Goes well will be baby no 6 &#128561;
Very pleased but happy & hope everything's ok.
X


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW! congrats, songbird!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos!!


----------



## MissB1979

Congrats Songbird!


----------



## lunamom

I'm 35.....took prenatal vitamins 3 months before, and just started vitex (chaste tree) and maca root, 3 weeks before BFP. took me 3 cycles of trying :) This will be my 7th pregnancy, hopefully my 3rd child :) good luck to all you 35s and over trying for BFP!!!


----------



## lunamom

Wow songbird!!!! Congrats....wishing you lots of luck and strength :) and happiness and healthiness :)


----------



## M2be

Hi , I have just got my BFP!  2nd month ttc. I'm 36 soon to be 37. I have been pregnant 3 times before, all the first and second months Of ttc. First ended in miscarriage age 24, then ds1 now age 10 and ds2 age 7. I thought as I where a lot older this time it might take longer, but not always the case! Age obviously isn't that much of an issue &#128521;&#128077;&#128516;


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hi, I ws 35 when I conceived my 5th child. 6 cycles. This time is baby number 6 and fell on 2nd cycle. I am 39 ib may! We used opk's and pre seed (which I highly recommend) . Also, my periods were all over the place in 2013 and gp even said she thought it was probably early menopause! Keep the faith ladies. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all xxxcx


----------



## J22

I got my first bfp at 38 on cycle 5 of ttc and had my dd at 39. I got my second bfp at 40 after just dtd just once. I was also still breastfeeding my dd and had only had 1 period since giving birth before getting this bfp.
x


----------



## jessiecat

No children. BFP at age 37 on 3rd cycle of trying. One blocked fallopian tube! My symptoms in the 2 weeks prior to my BFP were similar to pretty much every other month (bloating, sore boobs). I was patient and waited for the missed period to test. My recommendation is to not symptom spot because you will drive yourself crazy. Easier said than
done, I know.


----------



## cme_red

36 and it took us almost a year since I miscarried, we had just started doing the tests and referred to a fertility specialist and BAM as soon as I got the referral we found out we were pregnant a week later!!! Currently 7 weeks and so hoping this time we are good to go!!!


----------



## Candy candice

Stay positive... I'm 41 and have pcos and been trying since I was 20!! Had 2 rounds of IVF in 2012 and 2013, both failed. This month to my shock got my BFP yesterday on cd50 making me about 6 weeks. Still can't believe it. Never give up hope and good luck to everyone


----------



## Squig34

I've actually seemed to be more fertile since I turned 35! I have a history of RPL (although it seems that is finally sorted as I am 18 weeks pregnant with a rainbow - ticker is showing hospital dates, not my dates!) and this is my 3rd pregnancy in four cycles of trying since I turned 35. I took a b vitamin complex and I firmly believe that it, along with 3-4 BD sessions in fertile week, is what helped. So I hope that we will be able to have a second (and last) reasonably quickly once we start trying after this baby is born.
Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## ClaireJ23

I was 35 almost 36 when I got my first BFP on the second cycle, I was 36 almost 37 when I got the second BFP on the second cycle again and I've just got the third BFP on the first cycle this time, so quicker with age in my case.


----------



## utbabymomma

HI!! I am 36 years old and so is my DH. We started trying in November and I found out yesterday I am pregnant. This last cycle I had been taking prenatal vitamins for 6 weeks prior to ovulation. I also used mucinex which I think was a big help. I was also sick with a head cold so I started taking mucinex a day before my 6 week fertility window. And because I was so sick we only had intercourse on the day before and the day of ovulation. I also drank grapefruit juice 1 dpo but I don't really think that made much of an impact to be honest. I tested positive at 14 dpo. 

I think the other thing that helped me out was the fact that I had such a bad head cold and was focused on that (and an emergency dental procedure) that I didn't stress out about trying this month. I had chalked this month up to a wash and had actually ordered an arsenal of fertility gizmos and products for next month. My best advice is try not to focus on it so much and stay as stress free as possible.

I wish you the best of luck on your TTC journey!! Hang in there and :dust:


----------



## Serenjay

Hi all, I was suffering secondary infertility and suffered 1 mc and 6 Chemicals. this has all been in 18 months. I am now 4 weeks 6 days I am 42 with 3 grown up children.
I tried all the soy iso, vitamins blah blah blah, but this time we just stopped trying. I continued to take my 5mg folic acid just in case. we only done the deed once and Bam it happened.. all the other cycles we were like bunnies... but once this time and I started feeling off around 9dpo approx so I tested and there was a line. I had to start on 75mg Aspirin as told by my consultant as soon as I get a bfp hence I tested so soon..

Only symptoms I have are sore boobs, little more fatigued and crying more.

Good luck to all that are ttc xx


----------



## J22

Congratulations Serenjay! Hope everything goes great for you.


----------



## Dandi

Hi, I'm 36 and got my BFP yesterday, lucky cycle #13. We were getting really discouraged and I actually have an appt in a week to start fertility testing so our BFP was a huge happy shock.


----------



## KileyJean

I am 36 and got my first BFP on Saturday. I was on birth control pills for almost 20 years straight. My first 3 cycles were pretty whacky. Crazy hormones. 4th cycle everything seemed to even out and I got my BFP.


----------



## angelbaby33

Hi, good luck with your BFP! I have had three babies, two of which were when I was over 35. The second pregnancy took me 6 months, but my cycles weren't normal the first five months due to breastfeeding my youngest, and so i ended up seeing a bioresonance lady who gave me three pills to take over three nights - to correct my hormones - next cycle I got pregnant. With my third son I got pregnant accidentally from one BD - I knew I was ovulating, but it was 4 months after my second baby (he had gone to hospital at 3 months very sick, so I couldn't continue to BF which is why my cycles returned early). When we got out of hospital a few weeks later I had seen a naturopath for adrenal fatigue and I had been prescribed a lot of minerals that I was deficient in - and I believe that's what aided my fertility. I had also given up coffee, alcohol (particularly white wine although a red wine every now and again was consumed). I was eating a lot of fruit and veges and cut right back on processed flour etc. Nutrition really counts when you're trying to get pregnant.


----------



## blaze07

35yrs first pregnancy. Took 6 cycles.


----------



## Embo78

Hi I'm 36 and found out a few days ago we're expecting number 5!! We tried for a whole year and apart from an early loss the first month we tried we didn't get anywhere. Two months ago we decided to give up and accept it just wasn't meant to be and then I got the shock of my life with a bfp!


----------



## Serenjay

Congratulations Embo :)


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. So sorry you're suffering with HG. I have a few friends who suffered terribly with it too :hugs:


----------



## Serenjay

It is literally killing me off.. I have not had a meal in over a month.. I live on slim fast, fruity bread toast and weetabix. I am vomiting most of that back up within 10 mins and only able to sip water... I did manage a horlicks last night..OMG it tasted soooooooooooooo good... but I paid for it all night by being sick until it was just bile left in me. my stomach muscles are hard from retching and I spend most of my time crawling around the house as I also have vertigo..someone only has to walk past me in the living room really quick and it makes me so giddy and I vomit. The new meds Cinnarzine dont seem to make any difference either.. and im about to lose my job.. I thought I had been off work this my 3rd week but work said this is my 4th week.. (im confused) and now im down as long term sick. 

I really want to enjoy my pregnancy.. I want to be able to window shop baby things.. I want to feel excited.. but the only time out I get is when I manage some sleep ..but then the nausea wakes me back up. :(


----------



## Embo78

Are you in the UK? I thought pregnant ladies were protected from pregnancy related illness's? 

Oh my gosh it sounds horrendous. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with all that :(


----------



## Serenjay

Well I work for the NHS and my contract was due for renewal end of may.. they said I would get it but now I have been off with this pregnancy I wont get it no doubt. When I rang in yesterday my manager said I am up to my 4th week now and she needs to speak to payroll about my wages as my pay will half if I continue to be sick. It will now mess my rent/council tax and lots of things about. They are sounding quite off when I call in :(


----------



## BlingyGal

Congratulations to all the ladies with BFPs!

I'm 28 weeks now. I was 37 when we conceived, happened in my third cycle. My symptoms were just like PMS - I was very hot when sleeping, sore breasts and some cramping. Pregnancy symptoms (like nausea) didn't really start until weeks 9-10.

As an aside, before we even started trying, I was seeing an acupuncturist for sleeping issues (insomnia) so he was working on fine-tuning my hormones. The acupuncture helped a lot with my PMS symptoms so I was surprised the week before my BFP that I was experiencing night sweats and lack of sleep again. But I chalked it up to having an off-month.


----------



## Mahas

It took me three ICSI cycles after around 5 IUIs to get lucky the second time... 
Have faith and pray... May Allah help you and everyone else waiting for their miracle to happen.


----------



## baby3at37

Hi all - I'm 37 and have been ttc for a year and pretty much given up.......then this month my period was late and boom 2 pink lines on my pregnancy test..... Shocked doesn't cover it &#128565;

Would love to join you guys as am now a bit terrified &#128542;


----------



## Embo78

Congrats hunny :)


----------



## J22

baby3at37 said:


> Hi all - I'm 37 and have been ttc for a year and pretty much given up.......then this month my period was late and boom 2 pink lines on my pregnancy test..... Shocked doesn't cover it &#128565;
> 
> Would love to join you guys as am now a bit terrified &#128542;

That's great news, congratulations!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ameli

Hey everyone! I am 35 (will be 36 at the end of May) and am 7 weeks pregnant. I am very excited and nervous with it still being so early. I would love to join you guys! :flower:


----------



## Lee37

Congrats to all! :happydance: Tks for continuing updating with your BFPs. Happy to announce my second BFP.. this time it took 7 months (since my CP last summer) I am currenty 38 and 7 weeks along. I didn't do anything different other than I was drinking red clover tea throughout the cycle we conceived. :flower:


----------



## Ameli

Congrats ladies! How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello. 
I'm pregnant with no2. I've had a mc and an mmc since we started trying in Dec 2013 So I'm very nervous. I'm 36 and will be 37 when the baby arrives.
I think I'm only 4+5 today. I have an ultrasound on Thursday 14th because according to my lmp I'll be 7weeks. I'm pretty sure I o in cd27 though so I'm not expecting much. 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Hotknife2015

Hello. I was in my last month of being 34 and got pregnant in my second month of trying.. Am in my second trimester now and am such a mix of emotions. I am so excited but also so nervous.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi! I was also in my last month of being 34...I joked to DH that I wanted to be pregnant for my 35th bday which seemed unlikely as it was our first cycle trying after our loss. Literally jumped for joy after seeing that faint 2nd line at 9dpo.

Exactly 20 weeks today. :)


----------



## emmadaisy

I'm 36 and got a :bfp: last night on our FIRST month trying lol, didn't think for one minute we would conceive on first month, very early days so keep fingers crossed jelly bean sticks xxx


----------



## Want2BMomX3

I turned 40 last July and we started TTC in August after my IUD removal. I had a D&C for fertility boosting reasons in February, started DHEA and CoQ10 in March and got a got my BFP this month (May)! It's been 9 cycles, but we missed February due to the surgery, so 8 cycles of trying.


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations!!


----------



## djoy

We've been trying for 4 years with Clomid. Had 3 miscarriages. I then tried IVF and not one egg made it to day 5. We gave up 6 months ago and what do you know? I'm now 6 weeks and the Dr is ecstatic that we did it on our own. Of course, he did do the tubal reversal too.


----------



## TTC74

I'm 41 and have been TTC since April 2014. I'm pregnant! I have two grown DDs but this will be DH's first child. I had one ectopic pregnancy and one MMC at 9 weeks. Today, I had my first beta and it was 19. I start on progesterone today and go in Monday for a second beta. This has been a challenging journey for me and DH. So, I'm praying all goes smoothly this time.


----------



## Lee37

Been meaning to post my update..After a CP and MMC at 12weeks, Im currently 28 weeks, into my 7th month, 3rd trimester and expecting my first baby girl!! Don't give up, it will happen! :cloud9::baby: Wishing you all every blessing and that your dreams come true!:dust:


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

I'm 36. We started ttc June of last year. It took 10 cycles.
I got my BFP this week! We did not use fertility aids but I did track O. I can honestly say I was at wits end... Last month I nearly threw in the towel... I stressed less this last month as I honestly thought it wasn't going to happen. And poof..it happened.
Good luck ladies!! spreading some baby dust!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats SS! We tried for over 2 years and my due date is the day after my 40th birthday! I guess I don&#8217;t need to plan a party!


----------



## Dill

Congrats, SS!

I'm 35, I had two CPs while TTC this time around. I am cautiously optimistic that this is our sticky bean. It took us 8 cycles!


----------



## Avonleigh

I was 40 when we conceived a little boy and he was born on tuesday 3rd april weighing in at 7lb 7ozs. I will be 41 in may .


----------



## Dill

Congratulations, Avonleigh!!!


----------



## babylights

Hi ladies, congrats! Im 37 and we got our bfp after 2 rounds of ivf and one fet. Praying that our little bean sticks!


----------



## melrenee

Hi ladies, wanted to join this thread..i'm 36 and just got my bfp on father's day...getting my second beta tmrw morning, really praying for high numbers as my first beta hcg level was only 20.8 and i feel like that's kinda low but i know it's still super early too...sticky vibes to all
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0500.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dill

Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## melrenee

Dill said:


> Congrats, and good luck!


Thanks Dill!:happydance:


----------



## JJordaan

Hi ladies. Just wanted to pop by. February this year i was tired of feeling overweight and down. So i kicked my bum into gear and started training in gym. 5 days a week and went clean eating. In addition i started taking omega 3 & 6 and Vit D daily. I lost 20kgs and now got my BFP without ever thinking it would happen EVER! Gave up on it years ago. Im wondering besides the weight loss, did the Omegas and Vit D have something to do with kicking my body into gear too. Oh and PS. I think age is just a number. I cant even relate to saying im 37. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## WishnandHopn

Big congrats on the weight loss and the BFP Jjordan!!!


----------



## JJordaan

WishnandHopn said:


> Big congrats on the weight loss and the BFP Jjordan!!!

Thank you &#128522; Im probably going to gain it all back during this pregnancy &#128514;


----------



## WishnandHopn

Possibly...but at least you&#8217;re starting out from a better place! I lost about 10 lbs before I got pregnant in Feb, and then lost another few pounds in the first tri. In 2nd tri my weight is creeping up about 1 lb a week, but I figure I&#8217;m better off than if I hadn&#8217;t lost some weight earlier this year!


----------



## JJordaan

So true! At least my body is happy to start. Well done on your weight loss too! Ill confirm with ob on Friday if i can get back into gym, then i at least feel as if im doing something constructive about keeping weight controlled. Heres to happy healthy bubs!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I was also told that I could not get pregnant without IVF after a couple unsuccessful chlomid cycles in my early 30's.

I accepted it, but when I was 36, I got my first BFP, and realized I didn't accept it after all! I had also lost a lot of weight over time, so weight can definitely affect fertility. I've continued to lose 5+ pounds per year so I may actually reach my goal weight in a year or two if baby doesn't throw me for a big fat loop. ;) I've found that all I have to do is eat slowly and my portion size is way reduced from my fat days - I eat whatever I want so I don't feel deprived.

Unfortunately, I've had several early mis as you have to have 2-3 before most doctors will run any tests on you. All of my conceptions have been natural. I'm praying I've finally got a good one this time, I've never made it this far before baby stopped growing. 

My extra challenges besides age are: PCOS, Graves' (thyroid) Disease, and a mild Factor V clotting disorder which means I do belly shots of lovenox daily and baby aspirin while pregnant. 
They also give me progesterone suppositories because of my history.

I'm a lucky, lucky gal! :wacko:


----------



## JJordaan

MissMarpleFan said:


> I was also told that I could not get pregnant without IVF after a couple unsuccessful chlomid cycles.
> 
> I accepted it, but when I was 36, I got my first BFP, and realized I didn't accept it after all! I had also lost a lot of weight over time, so weight can definitely affect fertility.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've had several early mis as you have to have 2-3 before most doctors will run any tests on you. All of my conceptions have been natural. I'm praying I've finally got a good one this time, I've never made it this far before baby stopped growing.
> 
> My extra challenges besides age are: PCOS, Graves' (thyroid) Disease, and a mild Factor V clotting disorder which means I do belly shots of lovenox daily and baby aspirin while pregnant. I'm a lucky, lucky gal! :wacko:

First let me say WOW!! U got me teary here! Sounds to me you have the right recipe this time for your lil bean!! This is our time with our rainbow babies! Keep positive and know this is going to work out!


----------



## JJordaan

How far along are u MissMarpleFan?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> How far along are u MissMarpleFan?

9 weeks today. All of mine have stopped growing somewhere between 6 and 7 weeks so I'm praying like I've never done before.

I had 170 BPM heart rate at 8 week scan last Tuesday, and 9 week scan scheduled for Thursday. I'm so nervous! I think I have become a full blown nutcase.

I've got this list of reasons to be optimistic that I keep ruminating on like beads in a rosary:

1) no spotting (i did all the other times)
2) back to back good ultrasound appts (usually somebody looks uncomfortable or worried during the second scan)
3) morning sickness that required a prescription
4) very sore boobs (more than ever before)
5) boobs growing (which is otherwise unfortunate as I've got more than enough already, lol)
6) that strong heartbeat last week


----------



## JJordaan

Omg there i thought i was the only nutcase!! Im just as paranoid as you. All my pg's were also early losses. Something just feels different this time, doesnt it? Sore enlarged boobs, im there with you! Ouch to every touch! Was thinking this morning, gosh my body is just doing what it should now! Its time to have faith in our bodies. The fact u had a nice strong heartbeat is already amazing news! Theres a strong lil tucker growing!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

JJordaan said:


> Omg there i thought i was the only nutcase!! Im just as paranoid as you. All my pg's were also early losses. Something just feels different this time, doesnt it? Sore enlarged boobs, im there with you! Ouch to every touch! Was thinking this morning, gosh my body is just doing what it should now! Its time to have faith in our bodies. The fact u had a nice strong heartbeat is already amazing news! Theres a strong lil tucker growing!

Thanks so much, it's nice to have a fellow nutcase to talk to. :haha:


----------



## Dill

Once you see a heartbeat, your chances of keeping it are great! Congratulations!

As someone with a lot of early losses under her belt (9), and most of them in the 4-6 week range, I know the relief you're feeling at making it this far! It's a great sign, along with all those symptoms! I always try to remind myself that my misery means baby is doing well. :lol:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Dill said:


> Once you see a heartbeat, your chances of keeping it are great! Congratulations!
> 
> As someone with a lot of early losses under her belt (9), and most of them in the 4-6 week range, I know the relief you're feeling at making it this far! It's a great sign, along with all those symptoms! I always try to remind myself that my misery means baby is doing well. :lol:

Thank you! I sure hope you're right. 1.5 days till next scan!

These threads are proof that misery does love company, aren't they?


----------

